# Whats the best way to store ADA soil for later use?



## Tomfish (23 Jun 2014)

I suppose I'm a little worried about ending up with a pile of expensive mud (pretty much what it is anyway). Is it worth leaving it in the sun to dry out before bagging it up? and should I be careful getting it out of the tank? Any thoughts would be much appreciated. Cheers
Tom


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Jun 2014)

I usually dry it in the oven.. Shhh don't tell the Mrs 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Jun 2014)

I've successfully dried in summer sun before.
It needs spreading thin and leaving on trays for a couple of dry days.


----------



## Alastair (23 Jun 2014)

I'm sure the booklet that's inside the bag says to ensure its kept sealed to keep in some moisture. 
I think mainly so it becomes less brittle and not turn to mush 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bogwood (24 Jun 2014)

Similar to above.
Weather permitting, spead thinly on newspaper outside, and leave to dry.
Been doing for years, and has given me no problems on reuse in my shrimp tanks.


----------



## Tomfish (24 Jun 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm may have to go for the oven option, as I live by the sea and can barely dry my clothes without seagulls crapping on them!!


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Jun 2014)

Seagull crap is an excellent source of nutrition for plants.

Cheers,


----------



## Edvet (26 Jun 2014)

Just getting them to cr@p over the opened tank is hard............


----------



## Tomfish (26 Jun 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Seagull crap is an excellent source of nutrition for plants.



Watch out Amano. Brighton bird poo, £40 a bag (may need capping). There's plenty to go around!


----------

